# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Southern Pine Genetics ?

## noahsark31

Hi all.  I have built a small breeding colony of southern pines.  This is my first year breeding them.  Here is what I have.  Male Snow, F patternless, F albino, F normal phase (gorgeous), F patternless snow.  So far this year I have 5 eggs from the snow to patternless.  My questions are these. How does the patternless gene work, recessive, co- dom? and What is the snow. i know albino but is it axanthic or anery?  Thank you for your time.  I know if all my females go this year that will answer some of my questions.  Ill keep you updated on eggs.

Cody

----------


## Lucas339

all recessive

snow is axanthic albino

your eggs will produce normal looking triple hets.

----------

